# transferjet paper?



## Brian36 (Dec 4, 2006)

I was wondering what everyones opinon of transferjet paper from best blanks is? I have been using it fo awhile with the epson c88 and have not had to many problems i did have a couple shirts bleed but after posting on here i think that problem is solved. I just want to know i am missing out on a better product and what the most popular transfer paper is among the forum.

Thanks
Brian


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Iron all, translution, everlast, jetflex.. end of story..


----------



## snarley (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Brian,

I agree with Lou, I have used so many transfer papers that I had problems with before I found IronAll. I have had great results with it.

Bill M


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

badalou said:


> Iron all, translution, everlast, jetflex.. end of story..


Lou,
Is Translution the same as Ironall? If not, have you used it. I've tried doing some searches for it, but come up empty handed as to finding someone selling it.

Okay, I did find a distributor, but is it the same?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

prometheus said:


> Lou,
> Is Translution the same as Ironall? If not, have you used it. I've tried doing some searches for it, but come up empty handed as to finding someone selling it.
> 
> Okay, I did find a distributor, but is it the same?


Yes, from what I understand (from previous posts here), it is the same paper.


----------



## snarley (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Robert, Next Wave Media Solutions sent me a sample pack of "Translution"
transfer paper, they are located in Buford GA. Thier phone number is 800-488-6604, and e-mail is [email protected] I don't work for or have any financial intrest with them. Hope this helps you.

Bill M


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

snarley said:


> Hi Robert, Next Wave Media Solutions sent me a sample pack of "Translution"
> transfer paper, they are located in Buford GA. Thier phone number is 800-488-6604, and e-mail is [email protected] I don't work for or have any financial intrest with them. Hope this helps you.
> 
> Bill M


Snap! That's around the corner fom me. Price wise they are more expensive. But I might save money if I pick it up.


----------



## Brian36 (Dec 4, 2006)

thanks for all the input i ordered some jetflex premium today. Cant wait to see how it is.

Thanks
Brian


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

prometheus said:


> Lou,
> Is Translution the same as Ironall? If not, have you used it. I've tried doing some searches for it, but come up empty handed as to finding someone selling it.
> 
> Okay, I did find a distributor, but is it the same?


Colorstar Ink they are in ventura California.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

prometheus said:


> Snap! That's around the corner fom me. Price wise they are more expensive. But I might save money if I pick it up.


They are a supplier to the distributors. They in fact supply several of the distributors that sell the paper to us. I know Colorstarink is one of them because I called them and found out.


----------



## Brian36 (Dec 4, 2006)

Got the jetflex paper today, wow i cant belive the differance it is a little more expensive than the paper i was using but it seems well worth it the 2 shirts i did tonight came out great i cant belive how soft they came out. Thanks for the info.

Brian


----------



## sombrilla (Jan 25, 2007)

I have used IronAll and sometimes when I print the transfer--I use durabrite ink--, small but noticeable specks of the paper have come off before I press the shirt. Can anyone tell me why this might happen?
Diana


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

sombrilla said:


> I have used IronAll and sometimes when I print the transfer--I use durabrite ink--, small but noticeable specks of the paper have come off before I press the shirt. Can anyone tell me why this might happen?
> Diana


It's been discussed at length, among these forums. It's just the nature of the paper. You have to be careful when cutting it. If you have the blue backed paper, then it should less than it used to be. Some people give the paper a wipe down/dusting before they press it as to minimize any mistakes on the shirt.


----------



## go10go4 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have found lots of vendors selling IronAll and a few selling Translution. However, few carry the IronAll for darks or the Translution for darks. I contacted Piemont Graphics, they indicated that the Translution for darks had not yet been released. Milford has the IronAll darks. The Colorstar paper is not yet a dark Translution; they do carry the standard Translution.


----------



## sombrilla (Jan 25, 2007)

I see it right after I take it out of the printer. I've had it a few months. I don't know if that makes a difference. Yes, it has blue on the back. Thanks.


----------

